#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  March Member of the Month

## Storm

Wow, is it March already, wasnt it just February?  Yep, March where many of us have an hour stolen from us called Daylight Savings Time.  Now to the good part of March, yep, it is once again time to announce the 
March Member of the Month!



I will get straight to the name



Spoiler: And the MotM Is.... 



 
		 - it is ME!



What? Wow, I am so surprised!  I am so... wait, you mean it is not me, well, my bad  :~hippie~: 

Now for a little on our March Member of the Month -

She loves horror & sci-fi and is a fan of horror and apocalyptic roleplays.
She is interested in zombies, vampires, werewolves, snakes, insects, and of course, writing.
In April 2017, she won the Horror Character on the Month award.

She came to RPA in March 2010 and has a Birthday in September.



She also has a son who is 5 10" tall.

When recently asked to create a top ten list of favorite historical people, she had this to say, I have never been a big fan of history, not in school or now. Geography also sucks...lol. There are time periods which interest me a bit, but not enough to read about them. I would rather go see a movie that takes place in that period and learn that way. All and all, I am a science girl. I love to learn about nature and how things work."

Even with her dislike of history, she did manage to come up with a list:

David Bowie
Elvis Presley
Joan of Arc
Elizabeth Bathory
Anne Frank
Vlad Tepes
Mary Shelley
Bram Stoker
Charles Darwin
Geronimo

She has been writing since a teenager and took several writing classes in high school and college, but it wasn't until about 13 years ago that she started roleplaying. She was a member on a zombie site and several of her friends were taking part in a zombie story and kept asking her to join. She finally caved and threw in a character--right in the middle of a scene--and has been hooked ever since.

That zombie story lasted over a year and although she tried her hand at a few other stories, nothing ever took off like the first one. Over time, the site slipped into oblivion and she was on the prowl for a new place to call home. That is when she discovered RPA!

Her username comes from the expression, 'once in a blue moon' (okay, was that too much of a give away  ::D: ) as opposed to the beer.



 ..and she is a zombie fanatic. If there is a zombie RP, you can expect her to be there! She prowls the downtown section, where you can expect to see her shuffling around in her zombie suit--no pretty fairy queen for this girl...heck no...she is 100% undead. To many of her friends, she is also known as Momma Moon, leader of the undead horde that travels through the many halls of RPA.

When not writing, she enjoys going to the movies or reading a book...and yes, zombies make up a large part of that also. She also loves the outdoors, hiking, camping, gardening...you get the idea. She love critters of all kinds, even the creepy crawly ones (but she did disclose that she does not like spiders...they are just yuck!). 

On RPA, she is quick to welcome new people in their introduction threads.  She writes in both 1 X 1 stories as well as Group RPs, just a small sampling of her stories are here:
https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=92448 / The Rogue's Gallery

https://role-player.net/forum/showth...99#post3024499 / S.E.E.D.S.

https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=90069 / The treasure of the Lost Mountains

https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91869 / Shadow walkers

https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=91337 / Into the Sea ; A Mermaids Tale

https://role-player.net/forum/showthread.php?t=92604 / mystery in Carter Lake

With no further delay, let me present the 





bluemoon

----------


## bluemoon

Moon shuffles in and takes a peek around.  Her eyes go wide and she starts jumping up and down.

Getting herself under control, she pulls a Walkman from her pocket and hits a button.  A low whirring is heard and then Thriller starts playing loudly through the speakers.  With a swirl of her hand a red leather jacket appears out of thin air and she slips her arms into it.  Immediately she starts to dance to the music, copying the classic Michael Jackson Moon Walk.


For real though...thank you Storm and staff!  This is so exciting and truly an honor!  *Runs from the room to tell hubbie the news. Returns with a big smile...movie and dinner out to celebrate!*



Gives hugs all around and brings out a tray of yummy cookies!   :D




BTW Storm...you are so in trouble!  Tribune article...Bah!

----------


## Price

Hurray!!!! Congratulations!

----------


## InfraredHero

Congratulations Bluemoon!  ::):

----------


## Tune

Congratulations!

----------


## Dnafein

Grats Loony

----------


## Kris

Way to go hon  ::D:

----------


## Leanna

We love moon <3 

CONGURTZ (again)

----------


## Storm

Off to get your award...


Strutting your stuff on the red carpet

This is what you get for mentioning you like Frozen … lol.



Congratulations on a well earned thing!!!


I would add a 'Let it Snow' gif, but been getting enough snow already … lol  :~hippie~:

----------


## bluemoon

Thank you everyone for the love!   :(gwomp): 

...and Storm, since you did not post the awesome gif, I give you this video to enjoy!  (You will notice it is snowing in the vid)   ::D:

----------


## G

Congrats!!!

----------


## Undead_Fears

Congrats Moon!!!

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congratulations Moon!

----------


## Imp

WOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATZ!!!!1!!

----------


## Merry

Spoiler: award 










Congrat's!

----------


## Enigma

Congrats!

----------


## Kortaga

YAY Moon!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Storm

Never enough Glitter or Party time!




Keep this party going forevah!  :~hippie~: 

Once Again:

----------


## bluemoon

Lol.  Never enough glitter!  ..and all that pink--one would think I was a girl.   :XD: 


Here's to the last days in shades of grey....   
*Snickers*

----------


## Storm

Le Gasp!!!

You are a Girl?
I always though you said you were a Squirrel.

Better block you now. :p



Spoiler: Hurry, Open 





And I bet you thought this post would not have any sparklies, huh

----------


## bluemoon

Oh noes...this is the last day of being special....do you think if I ask really nice the staff will let me stay grey to match my zombie pallor?   ::D: 


I will bribe with 
cookies!!!!

----------

